# Stacking factory oil coolers?



## HSolo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello technical 'texians, 

I am looking to add an oil cooler to my 1.6D in prep for a VNT experiment. As the title asks has anyone ever heard about or seen or attempted or succeeded in stacking up and plumbing in series two or more factory oil coolers? I have used the search to no avail. My budget won't allow for a remote cooler and I've got a couple of these lying around. My train of thought is that if the filter seals on to the bare flange and the cooler seals on to he flange, then surely one cooler would seal on to another. All that is needed (in my limited reckoning) is a threaded nipple twice the length of the one used when running a factory oil cooler and some rad hose. 

Please, somebody shoot my theory full of holes. Otherwise I'm gonna try this and end up making a huge mess. 

As a related question: What are the weaknesses of the factory cooler? I have always believed that a liquid to liquid heat exchanger was more efficient than the fin tube liquid to air variety. Now obviously placement of the fin tube type drastically effects performance, you can't beat being in front of the rad in the air stream. But are there other poor aspects to the factory design? 

And another idea I've just had...has anyone ever set up system to mist the rad/ oil cooler/ intercooler with water? Turning them into evaporative coolers, like the condenser in an industrial refrigeration plant. Those things dump a massive amount of heat. 

Okay I'll stop daydreaming.......back to your regularly scheduled program. 

Hsolo


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Mechanically, they should mate up. My concern would be reduced oil flow.


----------



## HSolo (Jan 20, 2010)

Friction losses, good point! Gotta keep the pressure up. How restrictive are these things? Now you have me wanting to chop one in half and have a look. Has anyone ever done so....and taken pics? For a total noob question: is there a good schematic or sectioned view of the lube system showing the flow through the diesel motor or 8v gasser? I half remember seeing something in a bently, I'll have to look when I get home from work. Perhaps someone here can simply type out the flow narrative. Eg: from base pan through pickup and gearpump to filter flange....... 

It has been recommended by many here and elsewhere that swapping out the smaller pump for the newer larger style (36mm iirc) is good for the motor. So definitely a must if adding to the system, ie: turbo or/and remote cooler. It is one item that I'll be splurging on and buying off the shelf.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I run a "factory" cooler and a Volvo cooler on the Golf. I had a longer nipple made on a lathe to keep it as square as possible. It sealed as well as the nipple I made with the same tubing and a die. Once I got it tight enough, no leaks for the past few years and the oil is cool in the summer and warm in the winter. 

On the Rabbit, I picked up a "Euro Thermostatic" filter flange and also have a "Factory" oil cooler, and again cooler oil in summer and warm oil in the winter. This car has an oil Temp gauge and in the winter oil stays about 90*C and closer to 100*C in the warmer seasons on the highway. 

I would keep an eye on the classifieds or check local bone yards, as a "remote" oil cooler will out perform a Factory oil cooler in any situation, hands down.


----------

